# The Most Expensive Dogs



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Wonder where they got their figures from??

Tibetan Mastiff: How Much? Pictures - CBS News


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wonder where they got their average prices from.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know nothing at all about pedigree dogs, but these prices seem a bit steep.


----------

